# Some advice on industrial training: Hotels vs. Bakeries/Patisseries



## konww002 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I am a baking/pastry student and I am going to finish my classes in by mid April. I would like to find out from the professionals out here what is the difference between working in either a hotel kitchen and a patisserie environment. Hopefully, with some of your advice, I could have a clearer idea on where to go for my training come May. Thanks.

P.s. By the way, I live in Malaysia and not many patisseries here are as good as the ones in the Western countries.

William


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Who knows?

A large hotel in KL or Genting may or may not be unionized, so you might get a real "flavour" of working in a unionized kitchen.  You might get stuck in a corner stamping out dough bases, or you might get to work in each station of the pastry shop.


----------



## konww002 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, I guess you wouldn't know until you try. Thanks.


----------



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

I've worked in both. I would recommend the hotel if it's large enough and does a good banquet business. The nice thing about a hotel is there's more likely to be a wider range of experiences.. from maintaining pars for outlets (various restaurants and snack bars) to doing banquets for large amounts of people and sometimes several in a day. And with banquets, people often come in with special requests so there will be a lot more recipes to work with and you'll probably have a chance to expand your repertoire a lot faster than in a bakery.

Also in my experience (whether you're in a bakery or a hotel), if you're pleasant, show curiosity and a willingness to do just about anything, you probably won't get stuck doing just a few mundane jobs for very long.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What on earth does weddig dresses have to do with this subject?

You sure you have the right forum?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

foodpump said:


> What on earth does weddig dresses have to do with this subject?
> 
> You sure you have the right forum?


Maybe she is writing an article on wedding dresses made of food??? If Lady GaGa can wear meat why not?


----------

